# Is brokerage tax deductible?



## kat (7 April 2010)

I was wondering if trading fee (brokerage) is tax deductible. Can anyone help to explain?

Thanks,

Kat


----------



## cutz (7 April 2010)

Normally it's factored into your cost base.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 April 2010)

Its part of the cost base when calculating capital gains tax.


----------



## Alcyone (17 April 2010)

It depends on whether you are a share trader or investor.  

If you are an investor the brokerage forms part of the cost base.  

If you are carrying on a business of share trading, the brokerage is deductible as a business expense. 

Check out the ATO website for details of what should be considered in determining whether you are carrying on a business of share trading - or discuss with your tax adviser.


----------



## pixel (17 April 2010)

This article should answer most of your questions.

http://www.ato.gov.au/businesses/content.asp?doc=/content/21749.htm&page=1#H1


----------



## jerome (24 April 2010)

Thanks for the info everyone.

Very handy resource.
J


----------



## wade (30 April 2010)

What about data subscriptions? and an information subscription eg. aspect huntley? 

Can your computers be tax deductable if they are used for trading? or any books or education?

cheers,
wade.


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 April 2010)

wade said:


> What about data subscriptions? and an information subscription eg. aspect huntley?
> 
> Can your computers be tax deductable if they are used for trading? or any books or education?
> 
> ...




Speaking from a share trading business perspective, yes they can.


----------

